# Ordered a new car! Now the wait!!!



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

:thumb:My wife has always been keen on VW Beetles, and we have had various new shape ones i.e. the 99-11 year versions, well having seen the various offers around on the 'New New Beetle' we have taken the plunge, and ordered one today!

Its the Beetle 1.4TSI (160PS) Manual Sport version, Candy White, and as its a well specc'd car anyway, the only things we felt we wanted to add was the winter pack plus we are having the dash colourcoded to the car. Then once arrived we have had a quote from a local signwriter to do decals on it as per OEM versions, only at a 1/3 of the price, so now the wait starts!!! Approx 14 weeks!!

SWMBO is very happy as you can imagine, she cant wait!! We had one on demo last weekend and overall found it a cracking car and that engine is very nippy and is perfect for her needs!!!

Once everything is done on it, it will look something like this (except it wont have the Halogen Headlights)!!! On this car in the photo it has a black sunroof, and we were going to just have the bonnet and boot stripes just run over the roof, however, seeing this photo I am considering wrapping the woof completely black as it does add an extra 'meaness' to it, thoughts??

Gives me 14 weeks to get some new goodies to detail it with now!! And as its her car she wont mind me spending the money....!!


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 9, 2012)

Love this shape, such an improvement looks a fun car to drive and something a bit diffrent, looking foward to your pics when it arrives!


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Not keen on those wheels but shape is huge improvement on the previous model, shame only the 2.0 Turbo has independent rear suspension


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Aye like the new one many sleepless nights though


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well done on ordering one but I just don't like it at all.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Fair play mate. If you're anywhere near Birmingham, check out HNS signs. Ask for Michelle, say Ross sent you. www.hnssigns.co.uk . I hope the mod's allow the web site. Apologies if this breaches rules.


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Down in Devon, but thanks for the link 

I think it is a Marmite car in all honesty, she loves it, thats the main thing, shes well chuffed 

As for the wheels I really wasnt keen on them when we saw pictures of them, but we saw a white one in a local dealer with those wheels and they really suit it, black with part polished fronts, really nice.

At the end of the day, if it keeps the wife happy then its worth every penny isnt it!! As when shes out driving it, or I am out cleaning it, she aint moaning at me!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Very nice indeed! I'd definitely wrap the whole roof gloss black.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks good. 

I think the new shape has a far better stance - less round and more agile looking. 

For the stripes I'm in two minds whether it will look better with them continuing across the roof or going all black ? Perhaps go with the stripes and 'upgrade' to a full roof later?


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Really like it, i think it looks smart.



MidlandsCarCare said:


> I'd definitely wrap the whole roof gloss black.


Me too

:thumb:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Now I am liking that :thumb:


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

really like it however i'd have a black roof and leave the decals off and clean


----------



## BMW - AL (Dec 31, 2012)

Jammy J said:


> Really like it, i think it looks smart.
> 
> Me too
> 
> :thumb:


Me three :thumb: OP, looks really smart that, looked at one when they first came out and was VERY impressed


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Congrats bud. They look loads better than the previous Beetle! 
Have you seen the Rotiform Beetle? :argie:


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Thanks people, she is chuffed to bits and cant wait, with VW now you can track your car online, so I suspect she will be wanting me to check it almost daily!!!!

I am thinking complete black roof too, on the pics of the one on this thread its a sunroof and they have left the bit between the sunroof and the rear window white but I think that would need to be black too??


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

The new ones have really grown on me. I'm sure your wife will love it


----------



## BMW - AL (Dec 31, 2012)

james_19742000 said:


> Thanks people, she is chuffed to bits and cant wait, with VW now you can track your car online, so I suspect she will be wanting me to check it almost daily!!!!
> 
> I am thinking complete black roof too, on the pics of the one on this thread its a sunroof and they have left the bit between the sunroof and the rear window white but I think that would need to be black too??


Agree with that, just noticed the "bug" in the stripe on the doors, you going for that? 
Also, in my experience make sure you see some previous work of the actual guys that're going to apply the graphics. I've just spent the best part of £500 with a well reputed, national company getting my business logo and some writing put on my car. The results are beyond appalling, badly applied, stretched vinyl, some peeling away and best of all cuts in my paint  it's not just made me angry borderline upset, my car is, like most of us on here, my pride and joy! I'd be even more upset if this happened to my lovely brand new car. On a more positive note, on my return today they seem to agree with most of my points and seem quite keen to put things right ( don't know if I want to leave my car with them again though) Just wanted to share my experience, hope it helps in the future 

Alex


----------



## DaveA11en (Sep 17, 2012)

Finally a beetle I like. Not keen on the stripes on yours, (no offense). Just needs an engine in the boot now.


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

BMW - AL said:


> Agree with that, just noticed the "bug" in the stripe on the doors, you going for that?
> Also, in my experience make sure you see some previous work of the actual guys that're going to apply the graphics. I've just spent the best part of £500 with a well reputed, national company getting my business logo and some writing put on my car. The results are beyond appalling, badly applied, stretched vinyl, some peeling away and best of all cuts in my paint  it's not just made me angry borderline upset, my car is, like most of us on here, my pride and joy! I'd be even more upset if this happened to my lovely brand new car. On a more positive note, on my return today they seem to agree with most of my points and seem quite keen to put things right ( don't know if I want to leave my car with them again though) Just wanted to share my experience, hope it helps in the future
> 
> Alex


Not sure on the 'Bug' in the side decal, she wasnt overly keen on that, think she is on about just having the two black lines sold in the side, the thick and the thin one, the firm I use are excellent, local firm from me and he has done some work for me in the past including my weekend toy, the names and branding on the fronts and sides, there are a couple of joins in places but he has joined them perfectly and you wouldnt know there were joins unless you knew they were there, so he is a good guy.


----------



## BMW - AL (Dec 31, 2012)

james_19742000 said:


> Not sure on the 'Bug' in the side decal, she wasnt overly keen on that, think she is on about just having the two black lines sold in the side, the thick and the thin one, the firm I use are excellent, local firm from me and he has done some work for me in the past including my weekend toy, the names and branding on the fronts and sides, there are a couple of joins in places but he has joined them perfectly and you wouldnt know there were joins unless you knew they were there, so he is a good guy.


Yeah that's why I mentioned them lol, the 'bug' on the stripes isn't great IMO but I do really like the door stripes  re the graphics guy, that's good news  sorry if I seemed a bit doom and gloom but I find myself broadcasting my experience whenever the topic comes up lol. OOI, where is your guy based? If the people I used agree on a refund and just walking away, I'd love to use a guy that I know does a good job 

Oh and btw, do you mean the bus is your weekend toy?!? :doublesho

Alex


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Just picked my new fiesta up tonight brill


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Thats cool didnt think I would like the new one :thumb:


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

BMW - AL said:


> Yeah that's why I mentioned them lol, the 'bug' on the stripes isn't great IMO but I do really like the door stripes  re the graphics guy, that's good news  sorry if I seemed a bit doom and gloom but I find myself broadcasting my experience whenever the topic comes up lol. OOI, where is your guy based? If the people I used agree on a refund and just walking away, I'd love to use a guy that I know does a good job
> 
> Oh and btw, do you mean the bus is your weekend toy?!? :doublesho
> 
> Alex


Yes when you spend good money on something and you feel disappointed afterwards it is really disheartening, and frustrating, then there is the hassle of putting right etc

My local fella is good, when I wanted the bus doing I just dropped a sample of what I wanted in, he resized everything, colour matched, pre cut it all and put it all on, and yes thats my weekend toy, sad aint it! Had her nearly two years now, she is a private 'vintage' vehicle, she has a historical significance which I wont bore you all with now, and I drove her as a bus driver when she was new, so when the option came to either buy her or send her for recycling it was a no brainer, and by the way took her for MOT last week, MOT lasted 14 minutes and straight pass, cant be bad :thumb:


----------



## BMW - AL (Dec 31, 2012)

Sad?? I would say that is pretty much THE coolest toy i've ever heard of!!  Also, I would like to know the 'boring' historical significance  and tell me where to go if this is personal but roughly how much does something like your bus cost to buy? very jealous 

Alex


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

No problem will PM you tomorrow, in teh meantime, I have done threads on here in the past on my two buses (only have one now) so have a read if you like.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=211601&highlight=volvo

and

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=75917&highlight=bristol

James


----------



## BMW - AL (Dec 31, 2012)

james_19742000 said:


> No problem will PM you tomorrow, in teh meantime, I have done threads on here in the past on my two buses (only have one now) so have a read if you like.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=211601&highlight=volvo
> 
> ...


Just read and commented, the whole thing is just brilliant


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Well, the day has come to collect the car! Thursday about 1030am we are collecting the Beetle, the wife is mega excited after all its her car!! But I am too! Something about the new car day!

The car came though about a week ago, but with the PDI and the Bank Holiday its taken a couple of extra days before collection could be arranged.

Also, the decals, I decided to go for the OEM ones from VW, so it is having the twin stripes from the boot over the roof and onto the bonnet, no side decals as it starting getting expensive! I got the decals OEM and discounted from VW and they are 'losing' the install costs as they are having a load of cars signwritten for a forthcoming event, so overall paid about half the cost of what they would of been had I got them from a sign writer.

Anyway, here she is when I popped over for a look after she was delivered from Mexico, still in her wrappers, you may notice the white dash and door tops, on the Sport model that is a no cost option, it is usually gloss black, but with a black headlining, black carpets, dark grey seats, dark grey pillars etc etc inside SWMBO decided she wanted the dash and door tops colour coded to the car to brighten things up a bit!

Unfortunately, on this occasiona I have asked the dealer to do the complete prep on the car as I just havent got time at the moment to dedicate to a new car prep, maybe in a few weeks time, however, they know how fussy I am and am expecting me to go over it with a fine toothcomb tomorrow!!!

Got to be honest I love the wheels, they are thick retro style spokes in black with polished fronts, look really nice and match the black mirror caps, and surprisingly it has Hankook 'Ventus??' tyres on it as opposed to the more usual Conti/Michelin that you usually get with VW.

Needless to say, SWMBO is excited!!!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Great looking car now and you don't see many on the road which is good.
I saw a pastel blue one on the motorway the other morning and it really stood out.

Nice choice on the interior too!

Enjoy that new car collection feeling


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Well collected it earlier on today, and being honest, its awesome, Mrs P is chuffed to bits, and as its her car, then thats the main thing! Decals on it as well, just the right amount of decals enough to look different but not too much to look to garish! Anyway, a couple of shots here for you at the dealer this morning.


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Wow very smart. Enjoy it!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Congrats mate, welcome to the Dub Club! :thumb:


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Congrats mate, welcome to the Dub Club! :thumb:


Been a Dub person for a while now, she is chuffed to bits, but I must admit the 1.4 TSI engine which is the 160PS version, feels like a cracking unit, enough power for when you need it, but the rest of the time will plod around quite happily at low revs, perfect for SWMBO obeyed who doesnt like 'fast' cars.


----------

